# Radio Codes For Renault Clio



## murphy05 (21 Mar 2008)

Father had to change battery in his 00 clio and as a result the radio has to be recoded.However the radio is looking for the code,but the display does not show 0000 to begin.Is there a way to set the radio to 0000,any suggestions? P.S I have the correct code but cant input it.


----------



## europhile (21 Mar 2008)

I had this problem once.  I got the code from a Renault dealer.


----------



## clonboy (21 Mar 2008)

if you have the code the instructions should be in the manual,,

if no manual try looking up the net for help,, other than here,,

is the screen blank????? maybe turn of the radio, then disconnect the batter and reconnect again, then you might get the 0000

NOT SURE OF THE RADIO TYPE in the clio,, maight be philips


----------



## DavyJones (21 Mar 2008)

I had similar problem with a radio in an Astra, i had the code but couldn't imput it. As it turned out you had to press a certain button for 20 seconds to activate the code screen. I had to ring a main dealer for the know how.


----------



## lorna (21 Mar 2008)

i had to use the controls on the steering wheel to input the code on my Renault Scenic.


----------



## murphy05 (24 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the response. Will have to go to the main dealer to sort it out. Tried all the recommendations listed, but no joy.


----------



## europhile (24 Mar 2008)

Do different models have different codes?  I still have the code the dealer gave me.


----------



## iggy (24 Mar 2008)

europhile said:


> Do different models have different codes? I still have the code the dealer gave me.


Every radio has it`s own unique code. There are many sites on the net who will get your code for you if you give the serial no. of radio or chassis/(vin) no. of car.Most will charge a few squid for it but some give it free.The one I used (for free) was http://radiocode.proboards6.com ,but it seems to be down for maintainance at the moment.


----------

